# Riding in a rain jacket?



## gators52

Whats the thought behind riding in a rain jacket with appropriate layers underneath? Is it worth spending $300 on a nice technical winter shell vs $100-$150 on a nice rain jacket that will be both wind and water resistant? The rain jacket will also be more versatile for different situations. However will the durability and breathability be the limiting factors?

I'm just curious what people think about this idea. I live in Vermont and it gets really windy up on the chairlifts here so I want something wind resistant. Wind resistant soft shells are so pricey so I'm looking at alternatives. I generally dont get too cold unless the wind gets to me on the lifts.


----------



## LuckyRVA

gators52 said:


> Whats the thought behind riding in a rain jacket with appropriate layers underneath? Is it worth spending $300 on a nice technical winter shell vs $100-$150 on a nice rain jacket that will be both wind and water resistant? The rain jacket will also be more versatile for different situations. However will the durability and breathability be the limiting factors?
> 
> I'm just curious what people think about this idea. I live in Vermont and it gets really windy up on the chairlifts here so I want something wind resistant. Wind resistant soft shells are so pricey so I'm looking at alternatives. I generally dont get too cold unless the wind gets to me on the lifts.


Have a link to a rain jacket you're conidering buying?

Technical shells typically will have a high breathability rating in addition to being waterproof/resistant. You don't want to wear something that isn't breathable. It'll feel like you're wearing a trashbag and you'll sweat your balls off.


----------



## gators52

Snowolf said:


> With the rain I have had to deal with here on Mt. Hood this season, I have been wearing a rain jacket and the it sucks. Unless you are just standing around, you will soon be soaked from sweat from actively riding. The breathability of the higher end technical wear makes a huge difference.


If your sweating too much aren't you wearing too many layers then? Also most rain jackets have great pit zips and pocket/mesh chest zips.

I'm not necessarly talking about wearing a rain jacket to ride in rain, just as a general outer shell. Anyone know the breathibility raiting of some of some of the more popular rain jackets, I can't seem to find them.

Some rain jackets in particular would be the marmot precip, Patagonia torrentshell, jackets in the $150ish price range.


----------



## gators52

LuckyRVA said:


> Have a link to a rain jacket you're conidering buying?
> 
> Technical shells typically will have a high breathability rating in addition to being waterproof/resistant. You don't want to wear something that isn't breathable. It'll feel like you're wearing a trashbag and you'll sweat your balls off.


That clammyness feeling is what I'm worried about. Would it be accurate to say that most technical winter shells are like a breathable more durable rain jacket, is that basically what the extra cost is?


----------



## FirstChair

I have been using my breathable gore-tex snowboarding shell jacket for a raincoat year round , so I think of it as my raincoat that I use for snowboarding.
Kind of pricey for a raincoat , but serves a dual purpose.
So I think your assessment is accurate.


----------



## nickwarrenn

gators52 said:


> That clammyness feeling is what I'm worried about. Would it be accurate to say that most technical winter shells are like a breathable more durable rain jacket, is that basically what the extra cost is?


Yeah, basically that. It is definitely worth it. I play paintball, and when I wear a rain jacket so wiping paint is easier. (at the end of the round..)
It sucks. You sweat and get clammy from running around in it, even with just a t-shirt on.


----------



## gators52

nickwarrenn said:


> Yeah, basically that. It is definitely worth it. I play paintball, and when I wear a rain jacket so wiping paint is easier. (at the end of the round..)
> It sucks. You sweat and get clammy from running around in it, even with just a t-shirt on.


Is the clammyness still there with the pit zips partially or all the way opened.


----------



## Simann

To be frank, I've landed some KILLER deals on 2011/2012 model year snowgear this weekend. (Stocking up for next season) 
My brother just bought a $250 North Face Elysium down jacket for $122 shipped from a place in North Carolina. Also my brother, for fun, bought a pair of Burton Decadence boots that retail for $500....for $191. And, I landed some killer deals at a local Sun & Ski, $250 Columbia snowboard pants for the lady for only $75. 

I think if you put a little effort into actually looking around, you can find an awesome deal on a true technical snowboard jacket that will not only keep the water out, but also breath with you.


----------



## SnowRock

Agree i just picked up a Northface Headwall jacket for 100 bucks. Although I also have a Marmot Minimalist I sometimes wear.. its goretex paclite so breathable enough, though I nearly always have the pit vents open. It is super light and packable... mostly wear it with a baselayer on warmer days but have used it in the cold and its been fine. It also acts as my city rain jacket.


----------



## spacemanspiff

we need to make a deals thread. where are you guys getting all these deals?


----------



## Tarzanman

Despite what certain posters & moderators have said in the past :laugh:, full on rain gear (which usually has waaaay better waterproofing than snow shells) will insulate you *too* well. If none of that moisture can escape easily, then almost none of that heat will escape easily either.

Even if you don't get cold and clammy, you'll be very very moist the entire day (swamp crotch is serious business).


----------



## Milo303

Sometimes you get what you pay for, and a technical jacket for riding is worth paying for.

If you're getting rained on that much, go with gore-tex? You can find deals on gore-tex...

I got a brand new $300 nike gore-tex riding jacket for $100 and a pair of 20k (right below goretex) airblaster pants for $70

Deals are around if you put in the work to find them


----------



## SnowRock

I think OP's original question got a bit thrown off.. the jackets he mentioned are "technical," just primarily intended to be used as rain gear in today's world. The Marmot PreCip uses their own tech and is something like 15k/12k.. so with a higher level of activity its going to get a bit damp in there, especially if you are someone that runs hot. The torrentshell is also a 2.5 layer jacket and Im sure somewhere in the neighborhood of the PreCip in terms of performance... Patagonia calls their waterproofing H2no. Goretex Paclite can be had on a few jackets for cheap and is rock solid in terms of waterproofing, just not as breathable or durable as their Pro shells.

If you have a good variety of base/midlayer to use you can make these types of jackets work well enough.. its a balancing act. The plus side is that you can also use it for something like hiking in warmer weather.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Most of the time I wear a very light nylon rain jacket with pit zips and and a wicking base layer without a mid layer and it works great. If I get warm/swampy I open it up and by halfway down a run, its dry again. I also have a good gortex shell but its more than I need 80% of the time and usually only wear it on big dump days because it has a powder skirt.


----------



## gators52

How does one figure out the durability of certain shells? I'm going to assume the more stiff triple layer goretex is more durable than a softshell?


----------



## SnowRock

Exactly 2 layer cheaper less durable.. 3 layer pricier more durable and higher performance. 2.5 usually lighter and in between the two. Most soft shells are actually pretty durable nowadays.. you get stretch and comfort but lose on some performance. 

I think REI has a great breakdown explaining rain gear options on their site... im on my phone or would link it.


----------



## gators52

SnowRock said:


> Exactly 2 layer cheaper less durable.. 3 layer pricier more durable and higher performance. 2.5 usually lighter and in between the two. Most soft shells are actually pretty durable nowadays.. you get stretch and comfort but lose on some performance.
> 
> I think REI has a great breakdown explaining rain gear options on their site... im on my phone or would link it.


does 3 layer goretex also mean stiffer in most cases?


----------



## 2813308004

gators52 said:


> does 3 layer goretex also mean stiffer in most cases?


This depends on the denier of the nylon—generally the more dense the fabric face the stiffer it is. The goretex is the membrane backer that prevents moisture penetration but allows for moisture evaporation.

I have three riding jackets, a 250 2L Patagonia Super Cell Jacke,t a $550 Arc'Teryx Crossbow Jacke,t and a 30 dollar Military SurplusGen II ECWCS Level 6 Parka. Honestly, if you spend a good amount on a piece of technical outerwear it's typically justified in longevity and functionality—with the exception of the military surplus gore-tex. Those cold weather military parkas kill ANY "technical" snowboard outerwear. For less than a $100 you can get a full featured waterproof parka with powder skirt and helmet compatible hood. I think the problem with snowboard outerwear is the durability.

But going back to using a rain shell as a snowboard jacket, it's probably alright if the thing has venting.


----------



## Soul06

Spend the money and get a snowboard jacket. Rain coats are meant to keep you dry but aren't intended for use in athletic endeavors. the lack the breathability, as many other have already pointed out. And you dont have to spend $300 for a snowboard jacket either. You can likely easily find jackets and pants from 1 or 2 seasons ago that will be heavily discounted yet still just as effective


----------



## gators52

Soul06 said:


> Spend the money and get a snowboard jacket. Rain coats are meant to keep you dry but aren't intended for use in athletic endeavors. the lack the breathability, as many other have already pointed out. And you dont have to spend $300 for a snowboard jacket either. You can likely easily find jackets and pants from 1 or 2 seasons ago that will be heavily discounted yet still just as effective


you are missing the point of the entire conversation.


----------

